# Pulling it together....kinda



## madisoncpaamy (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I'm working on decorating my living room. This is what I've done so far...please let me know what you think. I would love to hear your ideas or suggestions!


----------



## madisoncpaamy (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's better pics....


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

I think it looks great. Nice grouping of furniture, use of paint. I love the golden yellow by the fireplace.


----------

